# Warn xt 30 issues....



## stangbang (May 5, 2012)

Hello, 

I have a warn xt 30 on my 2009 Brute. While plowing if I lift and lower the plow a couple times the winch stops working. Then it will operate and stop again. Then sometimes when I push in on the switch it goes out. Any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

just a guess, but maybe a faulty solinoid in the winch housing. maybe one on the in/ out switch is loose?


----------



## jersmith (Feb 5, 2014)

did you hook the red wire coming from the handle bar switch to the same power source that is going to the remote unit?


----------

